# How to replace t5 light bulbs?



## groncho (Jun 1, 2010)

... Sorry for asking such a dumb question but my google-fu is failing. 

How do I actually get the t5 bulb out of the socket? This is for an odyssea 4x54w t5 setup (I've had it for a year now with no fires )

Do I just rotate the bulb? It seems like I'm going to break the bulb trying to do so...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, just rotate it. It turns easier if you hold it close to the ends.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Needle-nose pliers at the metal end cap if they're too close together to get your fingers in there. Rotate 90 degrees and they'll slide out. In the socket, the two pins will be along a horizontal axis. They'll slide out when they're on a vertical axis.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

For the odyssea you actually pull the plug off the end of the bulb. Just pull the bulb out of the clips. Reverse for install.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> For the odyssea you actually pull the plug off the end of the bulb. Just pull the bulb out of the clips. Reverse for install.


Thats exactly it. Careful though, I've pulled the end off of a t5ho bulb trying to get the plug off after the fixture cooled off. It was easier to pull off the plugs when the fixture was still warm after using it for awhile.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I found it easiest to pull the bulb down from the clips, then pull the end caps off. Mine had about 3-4 inches of slack in the wires.


----------

